# Conexión de equipo a hilo musical.



## novatotal (Ene 6, 2006)

Hola, ante todo deciros que soy nuevo en el foro y que entro aquí porque no tengo mucha idea de cómo funcionan estas cosas. Espero saberme explicar bien para que me podais ayudar.

Me he comprado una casa (está en construcción) y he pedido que me instalen Hilo Musical. Según me ha contado el electricista que va a hacer la instalación, ésta consiste en una central en la que entra la toma de corriente y la de sonido del  equipo de música y desde ésta salen dos altavoces a cada una de las habitaciones en las cuales habrá un conmutador para que lo encienda o apague independientemente en cada una de ellas. El sonido es estéreo. También me da opción a colocar en el salón bien los altavoces del Hilo Musical o bien los de mi equipo de música y ésta última es la que he elegido porque sé que me va a dar mejor calidad. Para ello me dejan preparado una canalización para cada uno de ellos.

Hasta ahí todo bien. Mi duda viene a continuación. Acabo de comprarme una minicadena SONY CMT-A50 y no sé si me va a servir para lo que yo quiero. La duda me surje porque es un modelo nuevo de éstos pequeñitos y tanto la toma de corriente como el amplificador lo lleva en el altavoz izquierdo. De éste altavoz hay una salida de sonido para el derecho y otra conexión para el equipo (el cual no lleva amplificador) por la que le sale el SPEAKER y le entra la corriente. VER ESQUEMA EN LA IMAGEN QUE OS ADJUNTO.

Mis preguntas son las siguientes: ¿cómo le doy la entrada del sonido a la centralita del Hilo Musical? ¿Si lo hago desde la salida que hay en el altavoz derecho le llegará toda la potencia y la calidad que tienen los dos altavoces o sólo la de uno de ellos? ¿Perderé algunos sonidos (graves, agudos)?.

Espero que me podais ayudar ya que sino tendría que descambiar el equipo que me he comprado y necesito saberlo pronto. Si no me he explicado bien y necesitais algún dato más espero que me lo digais.

Gracias de antemano a todos.


----------



## josemari (Ene 7, 2006)

Hola también yo soy novato en estas lides, pero me he decidido a participar  ya que creo haber entendido tu situación.

En primer lugar sería conveniente conocer la sensibilidad de entrada de señal en la central, para una buena adaptación de central y fuente de audio.

En lo que se refiere a la minicadena, no reune las mejores condiciones para ser conectada a la central pues sólo tienes un canal que puedas conectar a la central sin tener que hurgar en el interior de la minicadena, en el mejor de los casos si soltamos el altavoz que lleva la conexión a la red y damos con los hilos que alimentan el o los altavoces (antes del filtro) ya tendríamos la señal del segundo canal es decir el izquierdo.

Todo esto no haría falta si la minicadena lleva salida para el auricular ya que preparando un latiguillo de manera que en un extremo tenga el conector adecuado para su conexión a la central y en el otro el que corresponda a la minicadena estará solucionado el problema.

Volviendo a la central, las hay que funcionan con señal en baja o señal amplificada. Para las de baja la señal más adecuada es la  de LINEA que es la señal de salida de cualquier fuente de audio ( Reproductor de cintas magnéticas, reproductor de cd, etc.) y para las de señal amplificada conectaríamos de la salida a los altavoces de cualquier amplificador y éste último sería tu caso.

Espero que te sirva
Saludos y feliz año


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 7, 2006)

Por lo que puedo apreciar no es posible utilizar ese equipo en el hilo musical, ya que el equipo es completamente integrado, y no posee una entrada auxiliar por donde podrías inyectarle la señal proveniente de la centralita... claro, con previa atenuación.

Saludos.


----------



## novatotal (Ene 7, 2006)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas, creo que ya lo tengo claro.

Según he entendido lo mejor sería que la conexión fuera a través de una salida tipo LINE OUT del equipo. 
Hoy he estado mirando equipos y los de éste tipo minicadena ninguno tiene esa salida por lo tanto creo que lo tendría que conectar a través de los altavoces. Me han dicho en una tienda que si lo hago así no podré poner el volumen muy alto en el equipo y que tengo que controlar el volumen desde la centralita del hilo musical ya que sino ésta se podría quemar. 

¿Es eso cierto?. Hasta qué punto lo es y si se reduciría mucho el volumen.

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 7, 2006)

Lo que se necesitaria es una linea auxiliar de entrada (AUX IN), donde ingresas la señal atenuada de la centralita, pudiendo amplificar localmente dicha señal.

Saludos.


----------

